# My Sabbatical is Over and a Lesson Learned



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys,
Some of the newer members on this forum probably don't know me as I have been on a "sabbatical" from the hobby (and railroading in general) since last September. Those of you that know me, bear with me for a sec as I fill in some background: I started in the hobby in 1999 mainly due to my father giving my 2yr old daughter a Bachmann Red Comet set! My daughter, Karissa kept bugging me to set up the train so "Thomas" could run (gee, I wonder where she got _that_ name for her engine?) After a while, I got bored with running a train in an oval on the baement carpet and so I started searching for more info on G scale. To make a long story short, I found the forums and the local hobby shops. 

This was a _magical _time!! Heck, I still wasn't entirely sure what was narrow and standard gauge! What I _did_ know is that my interest in steam engines (inculcated through decades of experiencing my father's fascination with the subject) was quickly becoming rekindled! I researched and researched and finally realized that I needed to get off of the computer and actually _build_ a garden railroad! I still remember the layout only half done when, too impatient to wait, I brought out one of those dinky set transformers and hooked it up to the new brass track that I had just purchased (boy, did that make a difference over that cr*ppy Bachmann tin-plate stuff!) The feeling you get when you see your engine's light start up and then the main drivers begin to move and your train inches forward is hard to describe (the closest I can come is Colin Clive in the original Frankenstein when the good Dr. sees his "creation" move for the first time: _"It's ALIVE!!!" _) Funny, all of the problems associated with running outdoors with powered track didn't bother me all that much at the time...

We moved to a new house and I was able to design a new layout. This time I wanted more; more track, more features, more turnouts, more_, more, MORE_!!! (*Clinical note: It was approximately at this point where interest morphed into obsession.) I devoured everything I could about railroading and eventually narrowed my focus to narrow gauge with a strong Colorado influence. It should also be noted that my interest in railfanning was blossoming at this time as well. I made frequent trips to Denver as that was where my father and my sister's family lived and soon became a regular customer of Caboose Hobbies. Between CH in Denver and Enginehouse Hobbies in Wichita, I was set and life was good. Oh yes, there was this thing called ebay that was quite helpfull as well....

In 2004, something started that changed the way I looked at garden railroading: I attended the second of what was to be come known as "Annual Battery Steamups" at Marty Cozad's place. Where I lived, people just didn't have _acres_ of garden railroad space!! Many people from here on MLS as well as my local garden railway club were there and I had a blast! ( I am eagerly looking forward to the 10th celebration in September!)
Each time I attended one of these get-togethers, I come away renewed and ready to do more on my layout! 

Fast forward to 2010 (for the sake of brevity), I now have 13 engines, 60+ cars both in 1:20.3 and 1:22.5, a layout with trestles, bridges, turnouts, waterfalls, ponds, buildings (when I choose to use them). I have attended model railroad shows, National Garden Railroad Conventions, bought nearly every different type of engine from Bachmann (and resold many) bashed and modified most engines, built new cars from laser cut wooden kits, in short, done just about everything in the hobby short of live steam. I was getting tired. I spent _weeks_ preparing my layout for being on the Salina Area Master Garden Tour (no, it's not a "master garden." It was on the tour due to the "uniqueness" of having a train run through it.) However, after the tour I ran trains just six more times that year. Perhaps it was a portent but I wasn't able to run trains at Marty's that year (which was a disappointment.) 

2011 was when it all came to a head. The whole NGRC thing in Kansas City was a major stress (and all I had to do was get my layout ready and coordinate with the WAGRS to make sure everyone had theirs ready as well!) I had been president of the Wichita Area Garden Railway Society and somehow had also gotten saddled with the newsletter editor's position. By the time September rolled around I was tired. My rejuvenating trip to Marty's had to be cancelled due to a family member getting married that weekend. My son had decided that starships were more interesting than steam locomotives (well, truth be told, he thinks diesels are more interesting than steamers!! Where did I go wrong?...) but what really gut-punched me was the death of my father. With his passing, it was as if my obsession died as well. One doesn't spend 12 years doing something and just give it up for good and never think about it again but I _did_ need a break! I had only run trains three times that year, months of weeding, rebuilding and maintaining that garden and for what? So, I went on sabbatical. I wasn't able to attend any of the WAGRS meetings due to scheduling conflicts so I resigned everything and I walked away from the hobby.

Remember when I said you can't do something for 12 years and just turn it off for good? Well, for _me_ that statement is true. It's been 8 months and summer is coming. The obsession is gone but the interest remains. I have decided to simplify my layout by getting rid of all the turnouts. Almost all of my derailments have been because of those &%^$# turnouts!! (I know, I know, if I had properly intalled them with the proper preparation beforehand they shouldn't have been trouble. The only thing is I _did _and they _were!_ ) To limit frustration, time and effort, I have decided to just have the original over and under modified dogbone layout that I originally designed. I am getting rid of Phase V that I built in 2010 and going back to the original dimensions. The idea is to enjoy the hobby again and not get stressed out about it! This goes with all that stuff about battery vs DCC or 1:20 vs 1:22.5 or how many rivets etc, etc, yada yada yada.... _That_ came from obsession! I don't post much anymore on MLS other than to show appreciation for somebody's work or to give encouragement. Occasionally, I can add a thing or two to a discussion due to my experience but the days of getting riled up about something (quite honestly) trivial are over. (Heh... it sure is less stressfull this way!







) Well anyway, I wanted to say "hi" and that I'm back! I may not post much but I'm definitely reading again!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to have you back. Take time and enjoy it. 

Terry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back Steve. Glad you didn't leave for good.







Maybe you should get into ride-ons... that'll stoke your boiler. hehehe


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

See you at Marty's, Steve.....


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome back, Steve. 

Barry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to have you back Steve, I had thought about you some and wondered how you were doing.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Steve,
Glad you're back. Looking forward to seeing you again at Marty's. Are you staying at the Lied Lodge this year? We already have a room reserved overlooking the orchard.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought it was kinda quiet around here. Glad you're back.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome back, Steve. 


-Kevin.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Back Steve!!! You've been missed here on MLS and at the WAGRS meets.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone ever hear anything from the old Arizona Connection anymore? I know Duncan still lurks here, but what about Pod, Brandy Bruce, and Rodney?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep. I've already got the Lied Lodge booked! (Patsy's insisting on bringing her golf clubs this year!) I wouldn't miss the 10th anniversary celebration for anything! See you all there!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back and glade to see you will still have a RR. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve I totally understand!! I have been paying one of my son's out of work friends to pull weeds and clean, its killing him but its work. 

I have so much to do , I have been watering the south trees and some are snaping out of NO water this year. Others are gone already. 
I remember when I could not understand how someone could run trains less than 3 times a week. 

I think the force is leaving us... 

But then, my new motor for the 1" scale switcher came today, does that count??
Just take a brake, its OK.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Steve: 

The dogbone layout is a good way to avoid boredom for a layout without switches as the train can then be watched passing by in two directions. 

The local HO scale brass rivet counting perfectionists eventually turned my off of HO scale. The most fun I ever had was actually with the 3 rail Lionel stuff. You hear the clickity clack of the steel wheels running on the hollow tin rails and watch the puffing synchronised smoke. The Lionel folks definitely knew what they were doing. 

After HO scale I was lucky to buy some affordable G Scale. Someone will now correct me and tell me that the correct term is "Large Scale". This is what I mean by " HO scale brass rivet counting perfectionists ". 

1/24 offers the most fun for myself. Adult level detailed two rail models that can be ran indoors as per the Lionel O three rails track. 

The bottom line is getting too picky or perfection oriented will eventually suck all the fun out of the hobby. These are only toys to be used as stress relief and for relaxation purposes. 


Norman


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Can't let your hobby turn into a "job", takes all the fun out of it!

Jim


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back Steve


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

welcome back Steve, a short term leave is always good, it brings back the zeal 
Dennis


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see you back Steve.


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

I learned after a LONG time that I needed to ride the wave of interest rather than fight it. I am in N and I've often felt pressure to get in the trainroom to work on the layout. Of course, that layout has been in various states of contstruction for well over a decade, but I can go a year at a time with little activity in there before re-igniting and having some fun for a month or three. That's part of the reason I'm looking at G. I feel like we've had an entire room devoted to my trains when I'm barely in there "training". If I move outside, I can do what I want without taking up valuable indoor real estate, and I can still do a module or portable layout in N if I want. 

No decisions yet (and this thread has me giving my thoughts of G a long hard pondering) but I hope to be able to do something G this summer. If I then burn out for a while, sobeit.  

-Dave


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By auburnrails on 04 Jun 2012 08:31 PM 
I learned after a LONG time that I needed to ride the wave of interest rather than fight it. [...]I've often felt pressure to get in the trainroom to work on the layout. Of course, that layout has been in various states of contstruction for well over a decade, but I can go a year at a time with little activity in there before re-igniting and having some fun for a month or three. that sounds very familiar.
(my wife says, that i never work on a project, that has no dust on it)

but honestly, i think there are two very different types of persons sailing under the flag of "modelrailroader" 
in the extreme:
there are those, who have to run trains, no matter how. even if their track is lying on bare planks, as long as the trains move, they are happy.
and there are those, who are building a miniature world. while they can shape mountains, "plant" gras and make buildings, they don't mind, if the trains are stuck on a mere one yard piece of track, "meanwhiles".


----------

